# For all you 21+year-olds living at home with your parents, how well do you get along?



## JellyBelly24

How well do you get along with them? (And how close are you with them in general?)

I moved back in with my parents a few months ago and it's reached a tipping point where I just can't stand them. So many arguments, nothing in common, severe communication gaps, not much freedom allowed. I dread the evenings when seeing them when they get back from work everyday and I just can't stand it anymore. 

I'm curious as to your own account and/or any thoughts you have.


----------



## velocicaur

Some of my friends had/have issues after high school and having to live with their parents. Most of them ended up working "second" shift/evening type jobs. Therefore, when their parents were home, they were sleeping, and vice versa. This seems like the easiest way to go. Stock shelves, work for a cleaning company that cleans retail places, gas station, etc. The pay sucks, but you'll make a little money and you can start saving for other things. Plus, your will be out of your parents hair.

If you make enough money, you can probably room up with someone for pretty cheap these days?

Go to college and dorm up? 

Military?

Most of my friends eventually became determined to get the hell out of their parent's house. Use it as motivation to do something.


----------



## Marlon

My sister is 22 and gets along pretty well with family. She wants to move out, even though she is not financially stable.


----------



## nycdude

Great, I have been living with them for 21 years, I have plans on moving out when I get a steady good paying job and find a GF.


----------



## Sar4

I've been living home 7 months now since graduating college in December. I was unemployed for most of this time, and the tension at home was thick. My parents indirectly laid out their expectations of me. I now work a second shift job but I can't stand it. I want to go back to school but that would involve me living here at home for at least two more years. I need to make and save money so working full time feels like the only way for me to eventually move back out.
My parents are good people but I need my own space, I've had it before and I loved it. When we don't live together, we make it a point to communicate. ie. I'll regularly call and text, they will too. But while I'm in their home, I avoid them. My mom is somewhat invasive but my dad stays away. We are polite now that I'm working and gone most of the time. Good luck living at home, be smart and be sure to have enough money before moving out.


----------



## Zyriel

Lets see in my household we each take different responsibilities and try not to step on each others toes. Works out pretty well we all do our own thing. Not much in the communication department though.


----------



## seafolly

Your experience is pretty normal. Moving out and moving back in again is just too hard. Parents want to be parents, and you want to retain your independence. I only had to spend a few summers at home after moving out at 18 and it was not pretty. I just spent the weekend with mine actually and it was completely fine. But that's the reality now. Minimal doses!


----------



## Manifold

I’m 21 and get along with my parents pretty well. I’ll only move out when I graduate and find a job to give me financial stability.


----------



## adamanxious

yesterday i rocked in the windshield of my fathers useless old car, which i destroyed in a car - accident.
He wasn't mad at me crashing the car...but now he seems pretty well pissed.

He asked me about why I shaked it...i took the brick again and threw it on the car.

scared.

Why i do **** like that?
This old piece of chunk is a good anger release partner.
father only see me beeing wild and aggressive. I'm way over with moving out, 17 or 18 is the right time for moving out.
I'm 24.
Caged Animal ready to strike.
Dangerous.
Things have to be destroyed.But choose wisely.

I could get along pretty well...not living together with them anymore.

Peace


----------



## veron

I lived with my parents until I was 23, and it was just getting worse and worse. I couldn't wait to move out. My parents still treated me the way they did when I was 10 years old. According to them, as long as I was under their roof, it was their rules. Yaaay for moving out.


----------



## Xanthe

I've been living on my own since 18... Now after 5 years, I would suddenly like to move back to my parents' place, if I still didn't have uni to go to.. I'm regressing.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous

nycdude said:


> Great, I have been living with them for 21 years, I have plans on moving out when I get a steady good paying job and find a GF.


GF comes with not living at home so you can forget that until you find a steady job. jk  but really, I feel a lot more motivated to even look for a GF when my parents are just out of the house.


----------



## Computer Loner

Im 21, and the only person who I argue with is my sister. Other then that my bro who comes home for the summer from college I get along with. My parents are divorced so we live with my mom. Everything's good as far as living goes.

I go to a community college and will transfer to a 4 year university soon which has an online program that I am going to do because it will save lots of money on gas. Mom does not mind me living at home as long as I do my fare share of chores, which I am fine with.


----------



## katt993

eh i don't enjoy it. i dont even want to think about it. i just try to stay busy or stay over my bf's house. i also am trying to save up money to move out. its so damn hard cuz when all you do is work save sleep and eat it gets hard to not get depressed and go spend money on a bunch of crap neways. and then to top it all off my boss asks me why im not smiling enough at the cash register. LOL

yay im a robot


----------



## Elleire

My parents are in the middle of a messy divorce, and because I'm too scared to drive in the city (where my dad is) I have to stay with my mother until the house sells and my dad moves back to the suburbs. (I'm not financially able to live on my own, unfortunately.)

I *hate* my mother, and I truly mean it. She's cruel, emotionally abusive, manipulative [!], greedy, deceitful, selfish, scheming, neglectful of my little brother, steals, and is an all around terrible mother. I used to feel bad sometimes, but only because I know she is mentally ill. She refuses to believe there is anything wrong with her (unless it's convenient or beneficial, like we're around other people, and she will make things up or exaggerate to gain sympathy, and get compliments on how "strong" she is [barf!]), but I have given up trying to convince her to get help. My aunt is a counselor, and has said that she exhibits clear signs of having Narcissistic and Borderline personality disorders, which I can definitely see. She has done some seriously cruel and disturbing things to my siblings... but, I believe she only had children because she thought it would make her look good. Like little status symbols. Which is very likely.

It's not unbearable anymore, because I leave her alone, clean up after myself, and make sure I don't do anything that she could possibly use against me. I buy my own food, have my own car, a job, pay my own bills, etc., and never ever ask her for anything. She still manages to pick at me, but it doesn't bother me anymore because I don't care about her at all.

I could go on forever, so I'll stop. I apologize for venting here, because I know that's not what you were asking for. In short - *NO*, I do not get along with my mother and I look forward to never having to see her again.

On a happier note, I have a great relationship with my father. He's been playing the role of the father AND the mother for as long as I can remember, and still, after all my mother has done to him, will bite his tongue about her in front of me. I don't know what I would do without him, and I'm so thankful that I have him as my dad.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I am much older than 21, but it's not too bad. I get along okay.

I've lived on my own, though, which counts for something.


----------



## matt20

I'm 21. Tried the dorm thing for a year at a far away school when I was 18, but hated it. (May have been different if I had a room of my own and not a roomie). So, I've been living back home. I get along with my father and sister okay. Although sometimes I feel like my father thinks I am still much younger than I am. My mother, is borderline "nuts" and I just try to avoid her as much as possible. Usually I have the house to myself anyway, and I go out and work at night or hang out with the few friends I have, so it isn't a big deal. I really don't have a reason (or a real job/money) to have my own place.


----------



## CourtneyB

I just turned 22 and I have always lived with my parents. We get along surprisingly well most of the time.Before I turned 18 we used to butt heads all the time but then I suddenly grew up, it seems. I don't plan on moving out until I'm either in a serious relationship that's close to engagement or married.


----------



## Lasair

I get on better with them now that most life choices are mine from here on and that I have a job that keeps me out of the house


----------



## losinghope

Hey there, that sucks. Maybe find a group you can go to in the evenings  I am 21 too and live at home with my mom and grandmother. I get along most of the time with them. But sometimes i want my independance and space that i can relate to.


----------



## DoctorRain

I live at
Home for now.. I live with my dad in Massachusetts and while he is better
For me than my mom, I know there will come a time when I gotta
Move out. I have problems with my dad
But they get fixed and I am able to overlook them because of other bonuses that I didn't have when I lived with my mom in California.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I don't get into arguments with my family anymore and I get along with them a lot better. I work most of the time and stay busy so that helps. I usually just stay in my room when I'm home. I keep to myself and stay out of the fighting and arguing of the rest of my family.


----------



## Wusan

I'm 21 and always lived with my parents. We get along pretty well.


----------



## dutch87

Raggy said:


> I have arguements with my father about my penis length. We don't get along very well. We argue on a daily basis about penis'


troll..?


----------



## laurentehstrange

While I love my parents, I am SO different from them. I get along with them sometimes,and other times they drive me nuts and make me wish I could move out ASAP.

I graduated about a month ago so I've been home for about a month. I hate living at home and miss my independence, but I can't move out until I get a full time job. I start a summer job next week, but I won't be making enough money to afford an apartment. Also I don't want to live in this area, but for now I have to with the summer job unless I am offered a full-time job in an area I want to live in.


----------



## fm5827

I get along ok with my parents they do make me pretty frustrated however. I want to move out but I'm still studying atm and don't have a job, but even when I do get one I don't really know where I would move or who I would live with..


----------



## Puppy Parent

I moved to the other side of the world when I was 18, first time I'd ever moved out. Good learning experience. Coming home sucked. I only spent a few months back with my mum & step-dad before moving out with a friend. But I have problems living with anyone so it seems. I've had 5 room mates in my time of living out of home & had problems with all of them. I then found a cheap little studio room thing to live on my own & it was great. 

... But then that place got infested with mold & I got very sick, so I had to move in with my dad for awhile. Which isn't too bad, he's barely ever here. Except I can't stand sharing/living with my sister & her boyfriend who also live here.. It's just gross. 

But whenever I go visit/stay with my mum & step-dad, it's just horrible. Beyond frustrating. So many arguments, I just want to throw things at them. I have a much better relationship with my mum when I live out of home, or on the other side of the world.

My mum still has this image of me as the young 18 year old I was before I moved out - I'm a hoarder, so of course I had a messy room then. But I'm very OCD about having a clean bathroom & kitchen. I've lived in 3 different places and my mum has never been to or seen any of them, so she has no idea what I'm like, so I'm sick of being judged to what I used to be.

I highly advise moving back in with parents. It just sucks. I've got my countdown on to my next move! 3-4 weeks! Cannot wait. Definitely makes life better, and me feel better about myself.


----------



## MCHB

I moved back in with my folks when I split with the ex a little over a month ago. I was pretty reserved about moving back home, but I was welcomed back with open arms. 

My quality of life has definitely improved and I am starting to get out and do things again, which is a definite pro. I get along with my folks and it's been great being able to spend more time with them; my old man and I seem to share at least a few similar interests. There are a few things that drive me nuts, but they are minor at best!

In a few months when things are back on track, I'll be finding my own place; for now though, home is home.


----------



## Chrool

Redaction 33


----------



## prettyful

i would kill to have my own place but i cant afford it.


----------



## Pacotaco

Once I turned 21, living in my parents' house was nice. It kinda sucked getting woken up at 7 am by a vacuum cleaner or my dad's P90X thing playing in the next room but it seems as I get older, the relationship with them gets better. Like we can just sit and shoot the **** now. It really got better after high school.


----------



## HappyFriday

I tend to mind my own business. I barely talk to them.


----------



## AllToAll

I live with my grandmother, but my parents live in the house right above. Ideally I'd be on my own (it's weird to be living home again after having had "my own place"), but I truly enjoy my parents (mom and step-dad, to be more specific). It's great under the circumstances, but I'm not getting comfortable.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

25 here, at home. There are a lot of fights...I want so bad to get out. Yet we are each other's support...


----------



## Gemzinhell

I left home when I was 23, I moved to London and lived there on my own for 3 years, got married, got pregnant and then moved back in with husband and child in tow. It's now 3 years on, and I'm about ready to break someone's face, whenever I do anything around the house instead of getting thanks for helping out I get shouted out because I haven't done it correctly, I cook or wash up most nights, and do a bit of general upkeep to the house. Me and my husband pay rent while we look for somewhere to live but my mother especially is into emotional blackmail, if something's not done right (when I say right I mean up to her standards/ or the way she would have done it) she'll huff, puff stomp through the house, snipe at people and just generally be a *****. I need to leave before I introduce her face to the window and the Tarmac outside. My father bless him, tries to keep the piece as does my husband.


----------



## Imbored21

I'm close with them and I feel like a loser for it.


----------

